# New girl mouse!!!



## lillyin224 (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is my new girl mouse, can't figure out the color  lol any help


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I am not an expert but as you havent had any replies yet I will have a go! My first thought was chinchilla or silver agouti.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Definitely not either of those! It's a mongrel, no defined colour. She looks out of condition - hopefully some good food will help smooth her coat out so she looks better


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

She's too pale for silver agouti, but some kind of c-diluted agouti does look likely. Actually, what looks like ticking could be slightly blotchy c-diluted blue, too. Check for an undercoat.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Aww nuts. Was worth a shot


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

She is beautiful <3

She looks like the mock chocolate agouti, I had in af litter.

As a baby (3 weeks)
http://www.lux-mus.dk/uploads/4/7/3/2/4 ... 5_orig.jpg

As an adult
http://www.lux-mus.dk/uploads/4/7/3/2/4 ... 2_orig.jpg


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Color guesses on her are all just speculation. 

But she could be a c-diluted roan of some kind. Looks like a lighter version of a chocolate roan I had once.


----------



## lillyin224 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone!, i will check for an under coat ( I am really bad at that lol )[email protected] LUX she looks alot like that pic!


----------



## lillyin224 (Jan 28, 2012)

I didn't see an undercoat ( but I am not great at that lol ) but she does look like she has white on her stomach its hard to see cause she is grey. some type of fox maybe?


----------

